# Eliminare Beep di sistema [Risolto]

## saverik

Salve,

non riesco ad eliminare in nessun modo il beep di sistema.

```

Codice:

/etc/inputrc

decommenta la riga

Codice:

#set bell-style none
```

ho ricompilato il kernel senza il pc speaker support 

messo in blacklist pcspkr..

non riesco lo stesso ad eliminarlo..

come si fa?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Se ti trovi in xorg, prova con

```
$ xset -b
```

e vedi se lo fa ancora

----------

## saverik

Risolto...

In alsamixer vi era un a opzione da attivare...nel mio caso da attivare il modulo e disattivare la flag...

grazie ancora

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Giusto per informazione qua si trova un bel articolo di un utente del forum sul tema

----------

